# Px4 Storm



## second_2_nun (Jul 28, 2008)

Could you guys link me to somewhere to purchase a stainless steel barrel for my storm I just love the look of the 2 tone. What other finishes do they offer the pistol besides black I have only seen black. Thanks for the help :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U would have to get the barrel refinished - NP3 would be a good choice. I have never seen aftermarket barrels for the gun, and black is the only color the gun comes in.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I assume you mean a SLIDE refinish, not barrel?

Google slide refinishing and coatings. There are a number top notch renishers and coaters out there. You just strip the gun and ship the slide away. It's a little pricey, but for the custom look, you gtthe custom price tag.

JW


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

Robar did an excellent job on mine..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is awesome looking!


----------



## Atomsk (Aug 2, 2008)

I traded my PX4 not to long ago and those pictures have made me cry a bit :smt022 I miss it so much


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Could you give us an idea of cost on that D-Ric.
That is so nice looking. Thinking about getting a PX4 and I would want that done to it (if it does not cost more than the gun...lol)


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ditto! I have had several pistols done by Robar and they really dress up the looks. Plus their NP# finish requires less lubrication and makes cleaning easier. They charge $170 for their Norton Special which plates everthing except the frame.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I promise I will search but since this is a recent thread on the PX4.. You guys that have put a bunch of rounds through them.. How are they holding up? (just wanted to throw the quick question out there sorry) :smt033

Got a friend in the market looking at 92's but I think the PX4 would be a good option for him for carry.

The two-tone look on the PX4 I say is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> Got a friend in the market looking at 92's but I think the PX4 would be a good option for him for carry.


I think he should buy a 45acp Sig so you can be jealous and drool over it. :numbchuck::anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

:butthead:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt077

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. :smt033:smtmoe

-Jeff-

P.S. - Then, your itty bitty little 9mm would look even more itty bitty. :numbchuck:

Okay, I'm done now.:smt033:watching:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Okay, I'm done now.


oh dear Lord!!!! :anim_lol: Thank you!!!! artyman:

I'm glad I didn't post any threads about the AR I want or that pistol-grip Mossberg 12!

:smt179 ok.. thread-hostage officially released.. something about perdy stainless PX4's or something.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> That is awesome looking!


+1 Great Job! Love the grips


----------

